# Películas Interactivas



## DJ DRACO (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola gente abro este post de charla, para conversar un poquito a ver como es que funciona este tema nuevo del cine digital.

el 3D existe hace mil años..pero esto de las peliculas interactivas es realmente nuevo y me gusta la idea:

basicamente funciona asi:

Vas al cine, ingresas tu numero celular a una maquina, y despues mientras la pelicula avanza llama a la gente que esta en la sala, y le pregunta qué hacer entre 2 o 3 opciones..

la gente responde hablandole a los personajes de la pelicula, y la pelicula toma ese rumbo.

saludos.


----------



## kikekike (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola 
Me parece un tema interesante, aunque eso de 
distrarte en medio de la pelicula no me gusta nada,
 ¿se ha probado en algun cine?
saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 25, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> la gente responde hablandole a los personajes de la pelicula, y la pelicula toma ese rumbo.




¿en serio?

Una de dos: 

1) Debo actualizarme e ir al cine
2) Acá no ha llegado esa tecnología

Y creo, seguro, que son las dos  

Espero sus comentarios para saber, de verdad ignoro eso. Pero me sorprende. 

De todas maneras, habrá que ver una pelicula interactiva varias veces para ver si tiene mismo final


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 25, 2010)

para eso juegas a un videojuego, que viene a ser lo mismo.
creo que lo han inventado para que envies mensajes de esos carisimos y te suscriban a cosas


----------



## alexus (Abr 3, 2010)

ni idea tenia de eso!! 

aparte nunca voy al cine.

si senti, de lcd, con soporte 3d.

encontre esto, quizas sirva como base para empezar a investigar.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 4, 2010)

Vendría a ser algo como esto -> Google patenta método para crear juegos en Youtube.
La idea no es nueva, viene desde esos libros en los que según lo que eligieras tenías que ir a determinada página.


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 4, 2010)

Eso se ha hecho toda la vida con los cuentos de ``CREA TU AVENTURA´´  que te preguntaban si ibas por el puente o por el camino y si elegías cualquiera de esas dos tenias que ir a x pagina. Me da ami que eso nunca va a funcionar


----------

